# A drink to my dad!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Beers on me guys. Couldn't help but feel old today, as I stripped old siding, and removed a couple old wooden windows from an upstairs dormer, that had seen better days. I remember helping my dad put that dormer on the house when I was 13 years old. It was the summer of 1980, and Mount Saint Helens had erupted a few months earlier. I guess I sort of flashed back 30 years after seeing the old house naked again! Man doth time go by.:dazed:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Here's to your Dad and all good Dad's for all they teach us.

There is no denying a parents role. I know people in the 60's who still to this day talk about how mean their parents were, never get past it.


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Amen, God's Blessing on both your Dads and their progeny. If I'm only half the man as my Dad, I'm twice the man as most! 

Worked hard all his life and never asked anyone for more that what he earned. Wasn't too much he couldn't fix if he was interested in fixing it. When I was around six(1953ish) we moved into a cracker house (typical 3 rooms and a path) in Palatka Florida and he wanted to impress Mom with inside plumbing so he installed her a tub, toilet and sink; hand dug the cesspool (lot's of sand so drainfield not necessary), lined with block and topped with an old bed spring to hold the hand mixed and poured concrete top. 

I don't remember him calling anyone to come help. Verrrry Stubborn also... He also hand built the rafters to install a new roof to raise the back portion of the existing sloping roof (I as a 6 year old could barely stand upright at the back of the house. Keep in mind he did all this after working long days as a house painter in the hot Florida sun. He left me some good memories of a good person. As I said, twice the man.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Family, it's (life) what's it's all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the beer is good in moderation also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just painted the dormer today. The part where I wrote the date is now under the new siding. Should be a bit warmer up there this winter!


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

i'm envious of you guys. My mother and father divorced when I was to young to really remember it. I grew up with out a father. I didn't meet him until I was 21 years old. It is really challenging to learn a lot of these things on your own. But by the same token it does give you a feeling of accomplishment when you do learn them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My folks got married on Jan 19th 1956 and still going! I consider myself lucky in the sense that growing up, my folks never hired a babysitter, ever! We went every stinking place our folks went.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bam, Almost same hear, but I believe those who have been through things like this have more insights towards life or mabey God knew we needed more motvation. I have always looked at it as a chance for me to break the cycle. So far so good. Best wishes.


----------



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

Lost my dad in 1966 at 11 years old.Still live on the farm he left me.My mom kept it for me till i was 18 and ive been here my hole life.Thank god for them both..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! You have a direct link to your roots too. It's a great feeling isn't it? Especially when it's paid for! We burned our mortgage last year.


----------



## jclem40c (Jan 14, 2011)

Dad died 18 years ago but moms still kickin and thats a job when your 92. Mowing
the same patch of dirt since 1809 and still don't have it done. Guess Ill still keep
trying. Familys been on this land for 7 generations don't guess there is any sense
movin on now. Living in the same house the families been in for the last 3 
generations. Not much for change I guess. Kinda think it was better back then,
well maybe not better but closer.

John


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, you gotta hit us with some pictures! That's too cool!


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

To all Dad's
My Dad passed away five years ago. Grandfather died in 1997 at the age of 97. I farm the 
land he started on in the late '20's. No house on the yard, but it feels like home to me.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think God is going to make any more land, my Grandpaw had around 200 acres and during the land rush, my Dad sold some, I think we both regret. It looks terible with all those houses sitting on 2 acre lots. HOLD ON.


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

i know the feeling about home. i bought my grandparents place after i got married and moved back home. my property joins mom and dads so this way i can spend more time with them. all i can say is dorthy was right theres no place like home


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Beers on me guys. Couldn't help but feel old today, as I stripped old siding, and removed a couple old wooden windows from an upstairs dormer, that had seen better days. I remember helping my dad put that dormer on the house when I was 13 years old. It was the summer of 1980, and Mount Saint Helens had erupted a few months earlier. I guess I sort of flashed back 30 years after seeing the old house naked again! Man doth time go by.:dazed:



Heres to one for your dad..

Makes you wonder one day who will be thinking of us...:usa:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> I don't think God is going to make any more land, my Grandpaw had around 200 acres and during the land rush, my Dad sold some, I think we both regret. It looks terible with all those houses sitting on 2 acre lots. HOLD ON.



Yep you see that more these days old farms that have been passed down threw generations to now, and most younger generations dont have an interest in working the land, or have to down size to keep afloat.. I remember the farm i grew up on, and it has been developed into suburbia with very little that still appears as it was 30 years ago.. All the cattle are gone the old stone silo has been torn down, and all but one barn remains it is sad..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Kids in general these days are all about the money. Around here in Vay, once the oldtimers die or go into an assisted living facility, the kids have the place subdevided and sold off immediately. I am constantly stunned at the greed of the kids of these parents. Shame on them!


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

My dad has been gone for fifteen years now,I still miss him. I think of him whenever I can't figure something out right away. When I was little and could not get something I'd say dad I can't get it. He would say John (always called me John even though my name is Jim) you just stay at it until you get it and that way you will never forget how to do it. I think if not for him I would be completely helpless in my everyday life.


----------



## JOHNNY WACKO (Aug 21, 2010)

1 thing i see here is a pattern of older men who still love and miss there dad and still think of them when ever things get tough + dad's wisdom is still helping them out.If only we become 1/2 the person they were we are lucky.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also the more we as tadpoles try to prove them..dads..were wrong,the more we prove them right...mighty BIG foot prints try and fill.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Home brew*

My Dad died 18 months ago, he left me 90 bottles of home brewed beer,
Every time I raised a glass to my lips or shared a bottle with friends it was a toast.

I remember going fishing a couple of months after he went, and I said to no one in particular, who will teach me those knots I don't know yet?

He was a stubborn old man, for his 82nd birthday he bought himself a big LCD Tv. Couldn't get a clear picture so climbed up into the roof space to fix the antenna.
, you guessed it he fell through and landed on the kitchen floor, where Mum comes in (with Alzheimer's) and says " look at the mess Bill" and started to clean up around him lying on the floor!!!

That's not really what killed him, he died of pneumonia 12 weeks later but that old stubbornness set the rot in. I live two minutes away from their house and asked him " why didn't you call me"? His reply was that old wry grin that guys give when they don,t want to admit they are wrong. I still miss him but the stubbornness is hereditary!!!!!


----------

